
The Midlife Low in Human Beings - heisenbit
https://www.nakedcapitalism.com/2017/09/midlife-low-human-beings.html
======
dpweb
Mid life lows are real. I think theres a few factors at play.

First, middle aged people are at the height of their responsibilities in life.
Often at the age with children in the home, and parents entering old age.
Everybody else needs taken care of.

Financial burden is definately highest, right at the time your salary is
likely leveling off. Salaries stop increasing in your 40s.

Also, for the first time in life you start to see your own physical
deterioration. Eyesight, facial lines, certain medical issues, which helps to
remind one of their own mortality. For men, Testosterone decreases, gut size
increases, for many. This is not good for ones mental attitude.

------
heisenbit
Sharing this here as it has relevance to

\- career planning and reflection

\- team dynamics

\- product management

